# Pugs are so annoying ! Manmade breed?



## Yiffy (Mar 19, 2009)

My room mate brought home a pug the other day and I have been with this dog for 3 weeks now. I love animals but this has to be the most annoying dog I ever been with. Not only does he make a mess when eats his food. He snores when he sleeps. He constantly sounds like he has a nasal problem no doubt to his face being squished in. The thing that takes the cake with me is how he constantly flicks his tongue like a snake .. like he's drinking water in mid air. He acts like he is mentally challenged in my opinion every time I see him flick his tongue in and out lapping at nothing.

Is this a man made breed or are pugs a natural breed? If his origins are man made I just want to slap whoever decided to cross breed him. How would you like to live your whole live with nasal problems and face that is smashed in causing you to snore every time you sleep. 

I realize I probably sound like a jerk in this post but I'm not. I do not treat him bad and I do show him love but I really just can't stand him anymore.

Oh yes lest I forgot he always smells bad even a day after a bath.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You've met A pug. Not all pugs. I wouldn't post a breed generalization like this. There are a lot of people here who own and find pugs quite lovely.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty broad stroke you painted there.

*POORLY* bred Pugs will snore loudly and snort a lot, and have breathing issues. Well bred (health tested parents, etc) Pugs rarely do. Mine does not at all. He may need his nares opened up via an operation at the vet's. Ask your roommate.

Please don't blame the dog. I've met _a thousand_ idiot dogs of all breeds through the years but never would I call out the specific breed as being unnecessary. Pugs originally had a slightly bigger muzzle, and it's been said they come from China. They protected the Emperor's there. They are loyal and most are pretty smart. Today's Pugs smooshed faces are the direct result of poor breeding to get a certain look jeopardizing the health of the dog, unfortunately.

Regarding the smell, he could have a yeast infection, nose roll infection (prone to them) or ear infection. The ears need to be cleaned at least once a week, eyes and nose roll _daily_ as moisture can build up and cause a yucky smell. If it is infected, a trip tp the vet is in order. Pull up the skin above the nose and check for crust, a sure sign of infection.

Regarding licking the air, some pugs are known to do this, no one knows why. I've met other breeds that do this too, it's NOT just pugs. Just a quirk.

Food: have your roommate feed him via a Kong or some other treat dispensing toy. They are known to like any and every food out there and can be voracious eaters. Why don't you just get a bigger bowl or a placemat?

Pugs are really sweet dogs. They are not mentally challenged. They need regular walks and exercise, training and attention. They are not couch potatoes. They are not for everyone, and many don't like the way they look. Just try to figure out some solutions before you blame the dog.


----------



## Yiffy (Mar 19, 2009)

What a fantastic reply ! Thank you for all the tips and information I will pass this all on to my room mate. I know he is an animal with feelings and needs love and attention. After all if people would judge me so harshly I'd be in pretty bad shape . I really don't think she knows about all the issues you brought up regarding keeping him healthy. 

Thank you for your time and your post it is great.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Honestly, all dogs we have today are man made breeds pretty much. There are dogs like the Carolina dog that have probably always been that way, but the others are pretty much all man made breeds. I like pugs myself and think they're cool dogs. I have a basset who snores so it can happen to any dog.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem. Just trying to help so everyone involved is happy!!! The nare operation isn't a big deal, really, and is done frequently on pugs. Check for brown gunk in the ears and nose roll, as dogs shouldn't smell bad at all, there is usually an underlying problem. Nose roll infections / yeast come on fast and are easy to miss. Use a cotton ball or tissue to clean. If it comes out crusty and dirty and foul smelling, go to the vet.

The air licking thing, I did some asking of other pug owners (from meetup) and it's very common, no reason for it. Could be dental problems, but nothing has ever been pinpointed. Try to distract him, give him a bone, play fetch, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Also what food is she being fed?......My foster pug had a very oily coat and smelled when we fist got him...he was on a very low quality food so I switched him over and with in 2 weeks his coat was much better and the smell was gone 

...Also I agree w/everything sunshyne posted 100%


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My papillon actually air licks all the time. It's almost an obsession with her. She's always licking something.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My pitbull snores like none other. It's really loud and annoying! Between her and my husband I end up rolling both of them over multiple times during the night. 
She doesn't have a squished face, I guess it's kind of like people, some do snore, some don't.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis snores too... really loudly!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Is this a man made breed or are pugs a natural breed?


Sorry. That made me chuckle.

"Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yiffy said:


> Is this a man made breed or are pugs a natural breed?


No breed is a natural breed. You don't see wild Labs or Huskies running around in the woods. Every breed is man-made.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> Sorry. That made me chuckle.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


LOL Yeah, I sort of envisioned something like that myself. LOL


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

RonE said:


> "Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


Rarely do I actually laugh out loud. That did it though!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

RonE said:


> Sorry. That made me chuckle.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


ROFL! Too funny, it's a darn good thing I wasn't taking a drink or you'd owe me a new key board, lol!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Ron, funny as usual 

Ya know, I used to not really appreciate pugs. I wasn't in direct contact one mind you, but the ones I had seen just didn't do it for me. But I have to admit, since that first impression...I've met several and they actually have grown on me. You just have to keep an open mind...they are all different in their own way. I met some that didn't have such a smooshed face...and were not "fat". I began to realize that pugs are actually pretty cute little buggers.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> Sorry. That made me chuckle.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


HAHAHAHAH! hilarious! Thanks RonE!


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

Pugs aren't the only dogs that snore. My Yorkie Rinoa snores very loudly.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, I snore...who am I to knock a dog that snores, too!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Snoring and air licking could be cute things! Most animal lovers love their animals unique quirks unless the quirks are actually significantly negatively impacting their lives. Is the snoring keeping you up all night?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Ron... I can't stop laughing. I surely needed that. I'm having a tough morning.

Snoring dogs? I have an American Bulldog, an english bulldog mix and soon (hopefully) rescuing french bulldogs and they all snore. Very loudly, in fact.

When my last eb passed I missed that snoring. It's just a quirk that will grow on you. The nose rope cleaning is very important. Yeast build up in dark, moist places like the nose rope and ears... also skin folds. 

Good luck, and ummmmm... where's the pictures?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

RonE said:


> Sorry. That made me chuckle.
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when, deep in the wilderness, we encountered a pack of native pugs. They watched us in bug-eyed bewilderment and we knew, at that moment, that they had never seen humans before."


 
ROFL! 

Yiffy,
my Dobe snores as loud as my pug and my husband snores louder than either one! If you REALLY want to hear a dog snore, make friends with someone that owns an English Bulldog or a Mastiff, BOTH breeds sound like chainsaws!!!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Love it.. you got to love it. LOL

I have just loved every Pug I ever met. You got some good information here. Never had to live with the snoring. 

I have a cat who snores. He also sleeps under the covers with his head on the pillow. He has awakened me at night with his snoring.

But then, I have awakened myself at night with my OWN snoring....


----------



## denniseflores (Jan 25, 2020)

Like... someone is a bit annoyed with life huh? Not to see how cool pugs are!!! Sorry but humans make worse noises than pugs fooooor suuuuure. Just saying...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You're responding to an eleven-year-old thread.


----------

